# Automatisierung von Linux from Scratch



## Dennis Wronka (26. Mai 2006)

So, da grad dabei bin LFS ein wenig zu automatisieren stellt sich mir die Frage ob das allgemein interessant sein koennte.
Also zum einen in der Hinsicht, dass auch User die nicht die ganze Tipperei haben wollen ein schoenes, schlankes und an ihren Rechner angepasstes System haben koennen.
Zum anderen aber auch, dass User die eben noch nicht so tief in Linux drin sind, dass sie sich das alles zutrauen wuerden selbst zu machen dadurch einen Anreiz bekommen, es erstmal automatisiert installieren und dann spaeter wenn sie etwas mehr Erfahrung haben das ganze mal wirklich von Hand machen.
Und zu guter Letzt natuerlich noch fuer die jenigen die LFS im Grunde schon laenger nutzen und einfach die Installation starten wollen und irgendwann ist dann halt alles fertig, ohne, dass man alle paar Minuten mal wieder irgendwelche Befehle eingeben muss.

Ich halte mich dabei uebrigens nicht ganz so eng an das Buch, und ueberlege auch optional so Sachen wie z.B. SELinux einzubauen.
Wer noch Detailfragen zu meinem Vorhaben hat, immer her damit.

Ich wuerde mich ueber moeglichst viele Meinungen freuen.


----------



## Pendergast (30. Mai 2006)

Meinst du mit »automatisieren« ein Tool, das mir einfach nur hunderte von Fragen stellt und am Ende mein OS zusammenbaut? Wenn ja fände ich das in der Tat recht interessant. Tipparbeit, die über eine Sequenz von drei bis fünf Konsolenkommandos hinausgeht, ist nämlich recht doof.


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo!


			
				Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So, da grad dabei bin LFS ein wenig zu automatisieren stellt sich mir die Frage ob das allgemein interessant sein koennte.


Verstehe ich Dich richtig, Du willst das Rad neu erfinden?!


			
				Wikipedia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Des Weiteren existiert das Projekt *Automated LFS* (kurz *ALFS*), bei dem versucht wird, die Installation eines LFS, die langwierig und nicht gerade unkompliziert ist, zu automatisieren und zu vereinfachen.


Quelle: Wikipedia

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Mai 2006)

Ich hab mir beide bisherigen Ansaetze zur Automatisierung von LFS ein wenig angeschaut und bin damit nicht recht zufrieden. Dementsprechend hielt ich die Neu-Erfindung des Rades fuer keine so schlechte Idee.
Ganz so wie Pendergast vermutet ist es jedoch nicht. Es gibt (zumindest zur Zeit noch) kein Tool was einem ein paar Fragen stellt und dann alles macht. Die wichtigsten Einstellungen (Partition fuer das System, Dateisystem, GCC-Version) werden in kurzen (und spaeter auch mal kommentierten) Script angegeben.
Anschliessend wird das erste Script gestartet welches nur sehr kurz ist, das bereitet quasi die Installation vor. Hier wird die Partition mit dem gewaehlten FS formatiert (ich biete da nicht nur ext2, wie es im Buch genutzt wird, sondern auch ext3, reiserfs, jfs und xfs), gemountet und die noetigen Verzeichnise und Links erstellt. Dann werden noch die Sourcen und spaeter (in der chroot-Umgebung) benoetigte Scripts kopiert.
Anschliessend kommt was ich Stage1 nenne, im Buch entspricht dies im Grunde Kapitel 5. Es wird das Build-System installiert. Je nach gewaehltem GCC (man kann zwischen 3.4, 4.0 und 4.1 waehlen) dauert das (auf meinem Rechner) ca. 75 bis 120 Minuten. Auch fuer Stage1 ist wieder ein Shell-Script zustaendig. Dieses ist soweit auch schon fertig und funktioniert, zumindest bei mir. Ein Kollege von mir, mit dem ich diese Idee hatte, will das die Tage auch mal testen. Ich wuerde gern auf unterschiedlichen Systemen testen koennen, hab aber zur Zeit nur einen Rechner hier. Muss mal mit meiner Freundin quatschen ob ich nicht ihre alte Moehre dafuer vergewaltigen kann. 
Im Anschluss wird dann ein Script aufgerufen um in die chroot-Umgebung zu wechseln, die vorher natuerlich noch vollstaendig vorbereitet wird. Bis hierhin sind die Scripts im Grunde schon alle "fertig" (nur halt bisher nur auf meinem Rechner getestet). Das naechste Script, bei mir als Stage2 bezeichnet, im Buch Kapitel 6, installiert dann das eigentliche System. An diesem Script bin ich zur Zeit fleissig dran und hoffe es morgen fertig kriegen zu koennen damit ich es testen kann.
Der User fuehrt also im Grunde 4 nacheinander aus. Ich ueberlege die ersten 3 Scripts zusammenzufassen, aber dadurch ist man quasi gezwungen alles in einem Rutsch zu machen. So wie es jetzt ist kann man quasi nach Stage1 erstmal runterfahren und spaeter weitermachen.
Ein weiterer Grund warum ich das Rad quasi neu erfinde ist, dass ich zum grossen Teil aktuellere Versionen nutze als im LFS-Buch. Ausserdem ist das mal eine schoene Methode mal wieder was neues mit Linux zu machen und hilft mir selbst auch im Endeffekt wenn ich mir mal irgendwann ein neues LFS basteln will.
Wie gesagt, dass ganze basiert auf 4 Scripts die der User ausfuehren muss, einem Script in dem ein paar kleine Anpassungen vorgenommen werden und ein Script welches lediglich die Versionsnummern der ganzen Software enthaelt damit das schoen flexibel ist. So brauch ich naemlich wenn ich von irgendwas eine aktuellere Version nutzen will nur in diesem Script die Versionsnummer aendern. Das macht es fuer mich als Entwickler einfacher.


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Mai 2006)

Ich bin mit allem was nicht "klicki die bunti" ist unzufrieden. 

Wenn ich mir Deinen Text so durchlese, denke ich dass ich damit nicht klar kommen würde.
Sonst hätte ich das Script ja auf meinem Testrechner ausprobieren können..... mein "Underground Desktop" (auf Debian basierend) ist nach einem Update mittels Synaptic eh zerschossen. ^^
Irgendwie habe ich bis jetzt immer jede Distribition doch noch klein gekriegt. ^^


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Mai 2006)

Also eigentlich duerfte das alles recht einfach sein.
Im Grunde fuehrst Du ja nur nacheinander die 4 Scripts aus. Danach hast Du dann ein Basis-System, also komplett ohne X und sowas. Halt wie beim LFS-Buch auch.
Ich denk das duerftest Du auch hinkriegen, denn Du weisst ja auf welche Partition das soll, und die Qual der Wahl zwischen 5 Dateisystemen und 3 GCC-Versionen wirst Du sicher auch ueberleben. 

Und nein, es wird sicher keine lustige Klicki-Bunti-Installation geben.
Der Hauptgrund dafuer ist, dass die BootCD so nur so klein wie noetig sein soll und nicht mit unnoetigem Kram aufgeblaeht werden soll.

Aber ich bin jetzt schon am Ueberlegen ob ich anschliessend daraus auch eine RPM-basierte Binaer-Distribution mache, also zusaetzlich. Und da duerfte eigentlich nichts gegen einen Klicki-bunti-Installer sprechen.


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Mai 2006)

Ich habe es bis jetzt ja noch nicht mal geschaft eine (original) Debian Installation hinzubekommen.
Irgendwie finde ich Eisfair bis jetzt noch am einfachsten zu installieren.
Nichtmal um dass partitionieren brauche ich mich zu kümmern (wobei ich dieses aber noch hinbekomme).

Warum sollte ich eine GCC Version auswählen?
Ich will doch nichts kompilieren..... und wenn das Script irgendwas kompiliert, dann sollte dem Script auch die Wahl der GCC Version überlassen bleiben.
Schliesslich geht es ja doch ums automatisieren.

LFS kenne ich nur vom hören-sagen..... befasst habe ich mich damit nie.
Ich bin schon froh dass ich praktisch so gut wie nichts mit der Shell zu tun haben muss. 
Ich schaue mir gerne mal die eine oder andere Distribition an (könnt ja evtl. doch mal etwas "brauchbares" dabei sein), aber ich will kein "Guru" werden.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Mai 2006)

Du musst ja keinen GCC auswaehlen, es wird ja eine Standardauswahl (GCC 3.4) geben.
Ich dachte nur, dass es ganz nett waere die Moeglichkeit der Wahl zu bieten, genauso halt beim Dateisystem, vor allem da ich finde, dass ext2 mittlerweile doch nicht mehr ganz so zeitgemaess ist.


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Mai 2006)

Ach so.
Hmm, wird GCC denn überhaupt gebraucht? Ich meine, warum sollte ich etwas installieren wenn ich es nicht brauche?!
Keine Ahnung warum ext2 noch zum Einsatz kommt (wegen Performance auf alten PC's?).
Wenn Eisfair nicht die (einfache und problemlose) Option hätte das bestehende System von ext2 auf ext3 zu konvertieren, würde mein Server mit sicherheit weiter mit ext2 laufen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Mai 2006)

Den GCC brauchst Du ja allein schon um das System selbst zu installieren. Und normalerweise macht man ja beim LFS auch nach dem Basissystem so weiter, dass man alles kompiliert, und dementsprechend wird dann natuerlich auch GCC benoetigt.


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Mai 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .....dass man alles kompiliert.....


Und schon bin ich raus aus der Geschichte. 
Solche Fähigkeiten mögen ja ihre Vorteile haben, nur währe es mir definitiv zu viel des guten.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Mai 2006)

Wie gesagt, dass ist dabei eigentlich die Regel.
Ich koennte mir z.B. vorstellen noch einige optionale Programme anzubieten. Dazu wird wohl IPTables gehoeren, und evtl. auch RPM, sodass man nach der Installation des Basis-Systems im Grunde dann per RPM weitermachen kann.
Wie gesagt, ich denk mit der ganzen Sache kann man eine Menge anstellen, zum einen halt die Installation gegenueber dem normalen LFS vereinfachen und beschleunigen, zum anderen aber auch optional zusaetzliche Features anbieten, wie ja bereits an den unterschiedlichen Dateisystemen und GCC-Versionen zu sehen.
Ich plane z.B. auch SELinux als Option zu bieten, obwohl das erstmal noch einiges an Arbeit meinerseits bedarf, denn damit hab ich selbst im Grunde noch nichts gemacht.


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Mai 2006)

Naja, und wie ich schon gesagt habe, ich habe mich nie mit LFS befasst.
Aber wenn ich mir dass hier jetzt so alles durchlese, stelle ich fest dass ich mich wohl auch nie mit (A)LFS befassen werde.
So wie ich es verstanden habe ist LFS ja dazu da um sich "seine" individuelle Distribition zu "basteln"..... aber dass dann doch so viel Aufwand getrieben werden muss, hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Da finde ich die Methode wie sie unter Eisfair angewendet wird viel angenehmer.


----------



## Neurodeamon (31. Mai 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber ich bin jetzt schon am Ueberlegen ob ich anschliessend daraus auch eine RPM-basierte Binaer-Distribution mache, also zusaetzlich. Und da duerfte eigentlich nichts gegen einen Klicki-bunti-Installer sprechen.


ReptiLenux


----------



## Sinac (31. Mai 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So wie ich es verstanden habe ist LFS ja dazu da um sich "seine" individuelle Distribition zu "basteln"..... aber dass dann doch so viel Aufwand getrieben werden muss, hätte ich nicht gedacht.



Was dachtest Du denn wieviel Aufwand das ist? So wie bei Windows ein paar Komponenten anklicken und fertig oder was?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. Mai 2006)

LFS ist schon eine Menge Arbeit, aber immerhin hat man dann ein schoenes System was fuer den eigenen Rechner optimiert ist und man hat halt volle Kontrolle was drauf kommt. Wenn man sich z.B. mal Suse, aber auch Slackware und sicher auch Debian anguckt, da bekommt man ja gleich 20 Editoren und mindestens 5 Windowmanager.
Aber das ist ja das schoene an Linux, die Auswahl. Da gibt's fuer jeden etwas.


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Mai 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber das ist ja das schoene an Linux, die Auswahl. Da gibt's fuer jeden etwas.


Das Problem ist nur dass viele Distribitionen per default z.b. gleich eine Hand voll Editoren installiert..... und das finde ich dann schon nicht mehr schön.
Wahrscheinlich aus diesen Gründen habe ich auch noch nicht "mein" Desktopsystem gefunden.
Klar, ich könnte erstmal die hälfte deinstallieren und zig andere Anwendungen installieren.
Ich habe aber keine Lust den ganzen Tag mit der Installation zu verbringen..... und dann kommen ja noch div. Einstellungen hinzu..... dann kann ich auch gleich bei Windows bleiben, da brauche ich im Schnitt 2-3 Tage.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. Mai 2006)

Mit LFS ist man wesentlich laenger beschaeftigt. Allein KDE braucht einen Tag.
Ich bin jetzt zu LFS zurueckgekehrt da ich auch nicht ganz gluecklich mit den ganzen Distributionen bin, am ehesten gefaellt mir da ja noch Slackware da die nicht ganz so ueberladen ist wie viele andere.
Mein System ist zwar jetzt mit 6.5GB nicht gerade klein, aber ich hab jetzt im Grunde alles drin was ich so zum Leben und arbeiten brauche, und auch ein paar Sachen die ich nur selten mal brauche, aber ab und an ganz nuetzlich sein koennen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Dezember 2006)

So, fuer alle die es nicht interessiert, und natuerlich auch fuer die die es interessiert, hier mal ein kleines Update.

Ich hatte das Ganze erstmal eine Weile ruhen lassen um mal wieder was Zeit zu haben um an meiner Website weiter zu arbeiten. Da nun aber Ext4 in den offiziellen Kernel eingeflossen ist hat mich das angespornt mal wieder weiter zu machen, immerhin haette ich so evtl. die Moeglichkeit die erste "Distribution" bieten zu koennen die Ext4 als Option anbietet. 
Ich hab also eine Liste der kompletten genutzten Software erstellt, inklusive Bezugsquellen und Lizenzen. Dabei hab ich dann auch gleich die aktuellsten Versionen beschafft um wieder auf dem aktuellen Stand zu sein. Von etwas mehr als 90 Paketen wurden dabei fast 60 aktualisiert, unter anderem eben der Kernel und auch die GLibC.
Nachdem ich dann erstmal auf ein boeses Problem mit der Installation der GLibC mit Kernel 2.6.19 (der Version die uns Ext4 bringt) gestossen bin musste ich erstmal von Ext4 abschwenken und hab ein Downgrabe zu 2.6.18.5 gemacht.
Das absolute Grundsystem (was im Umfang mehr oder weniger dem LFS-Buch entspricht) kompiliert damit auch schon durch (zumindest mit GCC 3.4, mit 4.0 und 4.1 hab ich bisher nicht getestet). Gestern hab ich dann mal allen optionalen Kram angeschaltet und festgestellt, dass ich wohl einen Patch fuer Shadow brauchen werde damit dies mit SELinux zusammenarbeitet (diesen Patch brauchte ich auch vorher schon, aber ich hab's erstmal ohne probiert da dieser ja schon in der aktuellen Version haette drin sein koennen).
Gestern Nacht hab ich dann die erste Stufe nochmal kompiliert, alle Optionen sind an, ausser SELinux (in der ersten Stufe macht dies aber noch keinen Unterschied). Wenn ich nachher daheim bin kommt dann die zweite Stufe dran wo das eigentliche Endsystem gebaut wird, und dann eben mit allem zusaetzlichen Kram, wie den alternativen Editoren Joe und Nano (LFS sieht ja Vim vor), IPTables, RPM, Dpkg und noch ein paar anderen netten Tools. Ich gehe jetzt erstmal davon aus, dass das funktionieren wird. In der Zeit werd ich dann auch mal nach einem aktuellen Patch fuer Shadow gucken und dann morgen nochmal mit wirklich allen Optionen (also inklusive SELinux) testen.
Wenn das komplette System mit allen Optionen dann mit GCC 3.4 durchkompiliert kommen die Tests mit GCC 4.0 und 4.1.
Anschliessend will ich nochmal ueberlegen und gucken ob ich nicht doch irgendwie Kernel 2.6.19 nutzen kann, da ich wirklich gern Ext4 mit anbieten wuerde. Ein alternativer Weg um Ext4 bieten zu koennen waere der etwas unschoene Weg ueber 2 Kernel im System, einer mit dem das System gebaut wird und dessen Header hinterlegt werden (2.6.18.5) und einer der dann schlussendlich vollstaendig gebaut und dann auch gebootet wird (2.6.19). Dies waer zwar eine Loesung, aber doch eher die Holzhammervariante und wuerde die Datenmenge auch ordentlich aufblaehen. Mein Archiv hat zur Zeit um die 260MB. Mit einem zusaetzlichen Kernel kaem ich dann wohl auf ueber 300. Auch die aus dem System resultierende LiveCD wuerde dann natuerlich durch die zusaetzliche Last der Sourcen etwas anwachsen, daher ist das nur als absolute Notloesung zu sehen. Und zur Zeit wuerde ich auch noch eher sagen, dass ich wohl vorerst auf Ext4 verzichte und dafuer das Source-Verzeichnis nicht unnoetig belaste.

So, ich werd hier in naechster Zeit mal hin und wieder ein paar Updates hinterlassen, wer also interessiert am Werdegang meiner kleinen Distro ist sollte ab und an mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Dezember 2006)

So, mal eben ein kurzes Update.

Zur Zeit gibt es noch Probleme mit Dpkg und SELinux.
Dpkg kompiliert nicht durch, da werd ich mal schauen muessen was das Problem ist und dann einen Patch finden/schreiben.
Fuer SELinux brauch ich halt, wie gehabt, einen Patch fuer Shadow. Der Patch den ich fuer die zuvor genutzte Version hatte funktioniert mit der aktuellen Version nicht. Moeglicherweise kann ich diesen aber ein wenig abaendern sodass er dann auch der aktuellen Shadow-Version zu SELinux-Support verhilft.

Weiterhin ist ja ein Kernel-Update (2.6.19.1) erschienen und dieses sehe ich natuerlich nun als Chance eventuell doch Ext4 bieten zu koennen. Zuvor gab es ein Problem bei der Installation der GLibC, jetzt grad lass ich die Scripts mit Linux 2.6.19.1 laufen und soweit sieht es recht gut aus; GLibC installiert grad die Locale-Dateien, und soweit konnte ich keinen Fehler sehen. Wenn Stage1 durchlaeuft ist dies auf jeden Fall schonmal ein gutes Zeichen.

So, jetzt werd ich den Rechner wohl erstmal was basteln lassen, mir was leckeres zu essen machen (hab heut Aal gekauft, der duerfte zum Abendessen ganz gut kommen) und dann gucken was es im TV gibt.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Dezember 2006)

So, und wieder gibt es ein Update.

Heute Nacht hab ich das Ganze mit GCC 3.4 und Kernel 2.6.19.1 laufen lassen, und zwar mit Erfolg. Das heisst dann wohl,
Ausserdem hab ich das Script zum kopieren der Source-Dateien etwas umgeschrieben sodass es nun eine Option gibt "sicher" zu kopieren. Das heisst nichts anderes als dass in einer While-Schleife kopiert wird und anschliessend die MD5-Summen der Quell- und Zieldatei verglichen werden. Wenn diese identisch sind wird die Schleife beendet und mit der naechsten Datei fortgefahren.
Da diese Pruefung bei schwaecheren Rechnern durchaus einen ordentlichen Einfluss auf die Abarbeitungszeit des Scripts hat hab ich dies optional gehalten, kann also in der Datei lfs_config.sh aktiviert, bzw. deaktiviert, werden.
Wenn ich nachher wieder zuhause bin werd ich daraus mal eine LiveCD basteln und diese etwas testen. Das System entspricht zwar nicht ganz dem das auf die endgueltige LiveCD kommt, aber das ist fuer den Test wohl eher nebensaechlich.
Anschliessend will ich dann mit GCC 4.0 testen. Wenn dies durchlaeuft kommt GCC 4.1 dran.
In der Zwischenzeit versuch ich die noch bestehenden Probleme mit Shadow und DPKG zu loesen.
Danach kommen dann nochmal die Komplettbuilds mit allen 3 GCC-Versionen und zu guter Letzt kommt dann der "CD-Build" wo dann eben nur die Software installiert wird die auch fuer die CD benoetigt wird, also das Basissystem wie man es aus dem LFS-Buch kennt, plus ein paar sinnvolle Erweiterungen wie z.B. die pciutils, usbutils und alle FS-Utils (also fuer Ext2/3/4, ReiserFS, JFS und XFS). Fuer die LiveCD unsinniger Kram wie IPTables, RPM oder SLocate (fuer die CD ist Locate vollkommen ausreichend, wenn nicht auch schon ueberfluessig) werden nicht installiert um die Groesse des ISO-Files nicht unnoetig aufzublaehen.
Wenn alles glatt laeuft koennte ich mir zu Weihnachten die finale (naja, es wird spaeter auch neue Versionen geben, aber die fuer diese Version finale) LiveCD schenken.
Anschliessend kann ich dann nochmal gucken, dass ich wieder ein wenig teste. Hab ja noch mein Notebook und auch noch einen P2 (den ich aber erstmal zusammenbasteln muss) daheim zu diesem Zweck. Ausserdem kann ich auf der Arbeit ja auch noch den Linux-Server darauf ansetzen das mal im QEmu zu bauen.

In der Zwischenzeit werd ich dann auch mal nach Webspace fuer das Projekt schauen. Mein Projektantrag bei SourceForge wurde leider abgelehnt und so muss ich mal nach Alternativen schauen. Ich werd mal bei BerliOS und bei Savannah ob man dort auch Projekte mit groesseren Dateien (also einem ISO-Image von ca. 400-450MB) hosten kann.


----------



## lexz (20. Dezember 2006)

Hey,
kurze Fragen. Ist das jetzt nicht schon eher eine eigenständige Distribution anstatt einer Automatisierung ?


----------



## Anime-Otaku (20. Dezember 2006)

Das hört sich für mich ähnlich wie Gentoo an. Schließlich kann man da auch von Stage 1 ab kompillieren (auch wenn es nicht empfohlen wird). Da gibt es auch eine von Hand Installationsmethode und eine graphische und eine textbasierte, wobei bei der graphischen ich mir schon zweimal die Partitionen zerschossen hatte, darum lieber manuel.

Nur bei Gentoo ist inzwischen GCC 4.1 Standard (seit etwa nem halben Jahr)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Dezember 2006)

exe\\aw hat gesagt.:


> Hey,
> kurze Fragen. Ist das jetzt nicht schon eher eine eigenständige Distribution anstatt einer Automatisierung ?


Die Scripts basieren auf dem Linux from Scratch Buch. Jedoch hab ich daran zum Teil ein paar Aenderungen vorgenommen und auch zusaetzliche Software hinzugefuegt. Grundsaetzlich ist es aber mehr oder weniger Linux from Scratch. Und um dem, absolut gerechtfertigten, Anspruch der Wuerdigung des urspruenglichen Autors gerecht zu werden wird dies auch entsprechend erwaehnt.
Es ist also im Grunde eine eigene Distribution basierend auf Linux from Scratch. In dieser Hinsicht koennte man es wohl mit Arch Linux vergleichen, welches aber fertige Binaries ausliefert und nicht erst bei der Installation kompiliert.



Anime-Otaku hat gesagt.:


> Das hört sich für mich ähnlich wie Gentoo an. Schließlich kann man da auch von Stage 1 ab kompillieren (auch wenn es nicht empfohlen wird). Da gibt es auch eine von Hand Installationsmethode und eine graphische und eine textbasierte, wobei bei der graphischen ich mir schon zweimal die Partitionen zerschossen hatte, darum lieber manuel.
> 
> Nur bei Gentoo ist inzwischen GCC 4.1 Standard (seit etwa nem halben Jahr)


Richtig, es hat durchaus aehnlichkeit mit Gentoo, jedoch ohne das Repository dahinter. Es wird ein Grundsystem installiert (mit der Option ein paar zusaetzliche Komponenten zu waehlen) und das war es. Alles was danach kommt liegt, wie auch bei LFS, in der Verantwortung des Users. Darum wird auch, soweit moeglich alles im Originalzustand belassen und nur wenn es wirklich noetig ist gepatcht.
Dass der Standardcompiler GCC 3.4 ist liegt daran, dass meiner Erfahrung nach fuer so einige Pakete noch Patches fuer GCC 4.1 (und zum Teil auch fuer GCC 4.0) benoetigt werden. Bei Gentoo duerfte dies ueber das Repository fuer den User vereinfacht werden, was bei mir, aufgrund fehlenden Repositories, nicht der Fall ist. Dementsprechend kann der User frei entscheiden welche GCC-Version er nutzen moechte. In der (groesstenteils noch zu schreibenden) Doku wird auf den Umstand hingewiesen, dass GCC 3.4 soweit der kompatibelste (in Sachen Installation zusaetzlicher Software) sein duerfte und fuer GCC 4.0 und 4.1 durchaus mal noch Hand angelegt werden muss um die Software zu kompilieren.

Was mir an dem Projekt wichtig ist ist die Freiheit des Users zu entscheiden wie sein System aussieht. Darum biete ich eben nicht nur eine Version von GCC sondern lasse den User waehlen. Genauso sieht es beim Filesystem aus, wobei dort aber weniger nachtraegliche Arbeit sondern wohl eher der Verwendungszweck, die Performance oder, im Falle von Ext4, die Experimentierfreudigkeit fuer die Entscheidung des Dateisystems verantwortlich sein duerfte.

Falls Ihr, oder natuerlich auch andere User, noch Fragen zu meinem Projekt habt immer her damit. Bin gerne bereit alle moeglichen Infos herzugeben und hoffe natuerlich, dass ich damit vielleicht ein paar Leute dafuer interessieren kann.


----------



## Radhad (20. Dezember 2006)

Ich bin leider erst jetzt darauf gestoßen...

Mein längerfristiges Ziel ist es, einen Linux-PC als Router zu verwenden mit ein paar Extras wie Storage-System über Samba und Web-Entwicklung. Mein Problem: ich habe so gut wie gar keine Erfahrung mit Linux. Meine Idee war es, LFS zu nehmen um das mal in einer VM zu testen. Jetzt bin ich auf dein Projekt gestoßen und finde deine Beweggründe der Umsetzung nachvollziehbar  Ich habe bisher nur etwas mit SuSe Linux 10.1 experimentiert (und gezwungen in der Berufsschule). So weit ich es bisher verstanden habe nutzt LFS die PC Komponenten besser als so manche Distribution. Von daher wäre für mich solch eine Anleitung, wie ich das installiere/kompiliere, sehr wichtig. Vielleicht auch Beispiele, wie man die IPTables einstellt oder zumindest Verweise, wo es gut erklärt wird.

Ich hoffe, man kann es dann im Frühjahr 2007 mal testen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab grad eben die erste funktionierende LiveCD fertig gestellt. Diese ist zwar noch nicht 100% durchgetestet, aber schonmal ein wichtiger Schritt in die richtige Richtung.
Dadurch weiss ich jetzt was ich mit der aktuellen Version der Linux-Live-Scripts zu beachten habe und welche Anpassungen ich fuer die CD vornehmen muss.
Als naechstes werden die beiden anderen GCC-Versionen getestet (bislang hab ich nur mit GCC 3.4 getestet) und Dpkg und SELinux startklar gemacht. Anschliessend wird dann nochmal alles mit allen 3 Compilern durchgerasselt um zu sehen ob weiterhin alles funktioniert und anschliessend das endgueltige LiveCD-System gebaut (die aktuelle LiveCD enthaelt einfach zu viel unnuetzen Kram und ist mit ca. 520MB auch fast 100MB groesser als die vorherige Version).
Auf jeden Fall hab ich jetzt schonmal eine bootbare Version meines Systems auf CD, was halt schonmal ermutigend ist.

Zum Thema Resourcennutzung: Ja, es ist schon richtig, dass ein selbst kompiliertes System die Resourcen etwas besser nutzt als ein System welches fuer ein etwas anderes System kompiliert wurde. Mittlerweile haelt sich das zwar etwas mehr in Grenzen, aber trotzdem wuerde ich rein gefuehlsmaessig weiterhin darauf tippen, dass LFS (oder sicher auch Gentoo) einen Performancevorteil haben.
Wenn ich mein System in die Shell boote, ohne jetzt Webserver und MySQL zu starten (aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere mit Cron und SpamAssassin) werden lediglich 16MB Speicher verbraucht. Und die Zeit bis zum Login betraegt bei mir 15 Sekunden, ca. 30 mit KDE.

Wenn Du alles von Hand kompilieren willst dann kann ich Dir nur das Linux from Scratch Buch an's Herz legen. Auch dort kannst Du eine LiveCD runterladen die alles noetige, inklusive dem Buch in HTML-Form zum lesen im Lynx, enthaelt runderladen.
Wenn Du aber gern mein automatisiertes System testen moechtest (was mich persoenlich sehr freuen wuerde, denn man kann nie genuegend Opfer, aeh Tester  haben) hast Du noch etwas Zeit. Denn obwohl ich jetzt bereits eine einsatzfaehige Version habe ist dies eine Version die ich nicht unbedingt herausgeben moechte da ich bereits jetzt weiss, dass noch ein paar Details hier und da verbessert werden muessen und ich bei der Arbeit daran sicher noch ein paar andere Ideen hab wo man noch schrauben kann. Ausserdem ist der aktuell auf der LiveCD enthaltene Kernel noch etwas zu sehr fuer mein System gebaut, sodass es eventuell schon Probleme geben koennte wenn auf einem anderen System gebootet wird.

Auf LFS aufbauend gibt es dann BLFS (auch ueber den Link zu finden), welches sich um die Installation zusaetzlicher Software (inklusive solcher Monster wie OpenOffice und KDE) kuemmert. BLFS duerfte im Grunde auch ohne Weiteres genutzt werden koennen um das von meinen Scripts installierte System zu erweitern. Wobei ein paar der dort angesprochenen Programme (wie z.B. IPTables) bei mir bereits als Option mit drin sind. 

Was bei LFS auch nicht unterschaetzt werden sollte ist eben der Lerneffekt, denn das Buch vermittelt einiges an Wissen, welches bei anderen Distributionen (auch bei meiner, und wahrscheinlich auch bei Gentoo) nicht vermittelt wird.

Zum Thema IPTables kann ich Dir die offiziellen HowTos auf http://www.iptables.org und natuerlich auch mein IPTables Tutorial empfehlen.


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Dezember 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> In der Zwischenzeit werd ich dann auch mal nach Webspace fuer das Projekt schauen. Mein Projektantrag bei SourceForge wurde leider abgelehnt und so muss ich mal nach Alternativen schauen. Ich werd mal bei BerliOS und bei Savannah ob man dort auch Projekte mit groesseren Dateien (also einem ISO-Image von ca. 400-450MB) hosten kann.


Dass mit SF ist übel. 
Haben sie denn auch eine Begründung für die Ablehnung gegeben?

Hast Du mal über BitTorrent nachgedacht?
Ist zwar keine wirklich Alternative zum Webspace, währe aber zumindest schonmal ein Anfang.
Für die ersten 2-3 Tester könntest Du evtl. ja auch einen FTP aufmachen.

[off]
Und haue bei längeren Texten bitte mal hin und wieder eine Leerzeile rein..... lässt sich dann besser lesen. 
[/off]

@Radhad, ein Router ist zum routen gedacht..... evtl. noch als Firewall.
Aber ein Storage-System, Webserver oder sonstiges hat da nichts zu suchen (Thema Sicherheit). 
Dann langt als Router auch ein alter 486er oder P1 als "1 Disketten System".


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Dezember 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Dass mit SF ist übel.
> Haben sie denn auch eine Begründung für die Ablehnung gegeben?


Ja, eine Begruendung gab es auch, sogar recht umfassend.
Hier mal ein kleiner, aber wohl der bedeutendste, Auszug:


> , we also place significant focus on retaining all file releases a project makes; with distro releases typically exceeding 500MB for a single release, maintaining the full historical work of such a project does pose significant problems with regard to disk consumption.


Mal kurz zusammenfassend uebersetzt: Die legen halt Wert darauf eine komplette Versions-History zu haben, und da eine komplette Distribution gern mal ueber 500MB kommt (ich bin zwar noch etwas drunter, aber ob das fuer immer so bleibt ist ja bekanntlich ungewiss) duerfte das in Sachen Speicherplatz doch etwas heftig sein.
Ich kann's ja im Grunde auch verstehen.

Die CD-Images die es sonst so bei SourceForge gibt scheinen auch alle etwas kleiner zu sein als meines.  Naja, diese enthalten dann aber auch nicht unbedingt GCC und 260MB Source-Archive.



Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Hast Du mal über BitTorrent nachgedacht?
> Ist zwar keine wirklich Alternative zum Webspace, währe aber zumindest schonmal ein Anfang.
> Für die ersten 2-3 Tester könntest Du evtl. ja auch einen FTP aufmachen.


Schon richtig, nur muesste ich dann meinen Rechner auch dauerhaft laufen lassen, was meinen Stromversorger noch mehr freuen duerfte. Ich zahl hier allein schon mehr fuer Strom als ein Arbeitskollege mit seiner ganzen Familie. 
Als Alternativen wollte ich mir mal BerliOS und GNU Savannah angucken und die da mal anschreiben ob man dort Projekte mit CD-Images hosten kann. Vielleicht legen die auch nicht, wie eben SourceForge, solchen Wert darauf jede uralte Version weiterhin dort liegen zu haben sondern geben sich mit der aktuellsten zufrieden, was ja im Grunde ausreichend ist da meine Distro ja zum einen grundsaetzlich recht wenig Anspruch an die Hardware stellt, sich dies wohl auch nicht wirklich grossartig aendern wird (immerhin hab ich ja nichtmal X drin, sondern eben nur ein Basissystem) und somit die Notwendigkeit und der Sinn der Nutzung einer aelteren Version mit der neuen Version verloren geht da die neue Version eben ein vollwertiger Ersatz fuer den/die Vorgaenger ist.
Ueber BitTorrent hatte ich mal kurz nachgedacht, aber da muss ich mich mal schlau machn wie das dort genau laeuft mit dem Releasen. Ob ich da erstmal selbst fuer sorgen muss, dass sich das File verbreitet oder ob es da vielleicht auch Server gibt wo man sowas hinlegen kann damit ich eben wieder meinen Rechner schlafen lassen kann.



Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> [off]
> Und haue bei längeren Texten bitte mal hin und wieder eine Leerzeile rein..... lässt sich dann besser lesen.
> [/off]


Mach ich doch.  Etwa nicht genug?


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Dezember 2006)

Dann gibt es halt nur eine (Alpha) Version, die nie weiterentwickelt wird. *fg*
Neben dem Webspace kommt ja dann auch noch der Traffic hinzu.

So wie ich es sehe brauchst Du einen Tracker (nicht zu verwechseln mit "Trecker"  ) für BitTorrent, bzw. nutzt einen bereits existierenden.





			
				Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mach ich doch.  Etwa nicht genug?


Nicht wirklich..... oder verwechselst Du Leerzeilen mit Leerzeichen?! 
Z.b. sind die Postings Nr. 19 und 21 nur schwer zu lesen (zumindest für mich persönlich).


----------



## andy72 (20. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Ihr 

Mal kurz zu mir: Habe letzte Erfahrung mit LFS vor ca. 3 Jahren gemacht, auch ich hatte mal den Traum, mir meine eigene Distri zusammen zu stellen und evtl. öffentlich zugänglich zu machen. warum ich aufgehört habe ? Zeitmangel, Geldmangel und ne Freundin, die das nicht lustig fand, dass ich stundenlang rumgefummelt habe ...und das noch für "Lau" ... gestern las ich hier die Beiträge und könnte schon wieder Lust drauf bekommen, mal wieder was in der Richtung zu machen - obwohl meine Beweggründe aufzuhören selbst heute noch existent sind 

Was will ich damit sagen ? Ganz einfach: Was haltet Ihr davon, wenn man da was gemeinsam macht ? Der Lerneffekt ist doch trotzdem noch da, obwohl ich mal behaupten möchte, dass ich nen Linux-Guru bin, und das, wo ich im April den LPI-C1 vergeigt habe, weil ich zu Müde war *g* ...also auf zu neuen Taten 

Bei Intersse schickt mir ne PN, ich meld mich garantiert ...

Ach ja: Webspace gibt's doch genug - mal über Universitäten oder grössere Firmen nachgedacht, die evtl. hosten könnten ? Eigentlich haben die genug Ressis, um einen höheren Traffic finanziell zu verkraften

LG
Andy


----------



## lexz (21. Dezember 2006)

Zudem könnteste deine Image aufsplitten auf jeweils 100MB und diese dann bei Rapidshare hochladen. Kostet nichts, musst dann nur halt 5 Links aufschreiben 

@ Andy wie stellst du dir das denn dann vor ?
So könnten ja nur die anderen Ideen einbringen, während das dann einer am Rechner erledigt.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (21. Dezember 2006)

exe\\aw hat gesagt.:


> Zudem könnteste deine Image aufsplitten auf jeweils 100MB und diese dann bei Rapidshare hochladen. Kostet nichts, musst dann nur halt 5 Links aufschreiben
> 
> @ Andy wie stellst du dir das denn dann vor ?
> So könnten ja nur die anderen Ideen einbringen, während das dann einer am Rechner erledigt.



ja...und dann nach einer Datei wie lange warten bis zur nächsten? Da wäre es geschickter einen kleinen Server zu mieten


----------



## Dr Dau (21. Dezember 2006)

Anime-Otaku hat gesagt.:


> Da wäre es geschickter einen kleinen Server zu mieten


Geschickter ja..... aber auch teuer.
Zum Webspace kommt ja auch noch der Traffic..... und der kann ganz schnell den Freitraffic übersteigen. 
Schliesslich verdient Dennis nichts daran.
Und da Dennis ja noch ein paar Raten für seinen neuen Airbus A380 zahlen muss, kann er sich keinen Webspace/Server leisten. 

Er könnte das Image natürlich auch in 1 MB Häppchen aufteilen und per Mail verschicken. *fg*


----------



## lexz (21. Dezember 2006)

Anime-Otaku hat gesagt.:


> ja...und dann nach einer Datei wie lange warten bis zur nächsten? Da wäre es geschickter einen kleinen Server zu mieten



Öhm, keine 10 sec, nur eben halt so lange wie ich zum reseten der IP brauche.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. Dezember 2006)

Naja, ich wuerd das Ganze schon gern als eine Datei zum Download anbieten, und nicht in einzelnen Happen.
Die Idee mit Unis oder grossen Firmen find ich eigentlich garnicht schlecht nur wird man bei denen wohl Interesse an dem Projekt wecken muessen, ansonsten werden die wohl nicht bereit sein Webspace mit unbekannter Groesse und quasi unbegrenztem Traffic zur Verfuegung stellen.

Eine Freundin hab ich uebrigens auch, und diese wundert sich natuerlich auch ein wenig darueber dass ich mir einen Haufen Arbeit mache und das dann am Ende sozusagen verschenken will. Aber nachdem ich ihr das ganze System mit der freien Software mal erklaert habe und ihr auch erlaeutert habe, dass ich das mache um mal wieder was neues zu machen und was zu lernen (und dabei auch fuer mich selbst die Installation von LFS zu vereinfachen), hat sie mein Tun verstanden und gibt mir auch Freiraum. Zur Zeit leben wir ja noch nicht zusammen, sodass ich eh meist die Zeit hab daran zu arbeiten, und wenn sie mal da ist mach ich entweder nix, oder mach Testlaeufe, da muss ich ja nur alle anderthalb Stunden mal ganz kurz aktiv werden.
Wie es mit der Zeit dafuer aussieht wenn wir naechstes Jahr zusammen wohnen weiss ich noch nicht, aber man kann sich sicher irgendwie arrangieren.

Was die Zusammenarbeit an dem Projekt angeht: Zur Zeit arbeite ich allein, geplant war das mit einem alten Freund, aber von seiner Seite kam bisher nichts und daher ist das Projekt soweit mein Erzeugnis. Hauptsaechlich war ich soweit auf Tester aus, vielleicht auch Leute die evtl. was debuggen koennen falls mal was schief laeuft.
Wenn aber jemand ein paar tolle Ideen einbringen kann kann ich mir durchaus ueberlegen ob man daraus nicht ein Gemeinschaftsprojekt machen kann/soll.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (21. Dezember 2006)

exe\\aw hat gesagt.:


> Öhm, keine 10 sec, nur eben halt so lange wie ich zum reseten der IP brauche.



Ich bin Kabelkunde und habe ne so gut wie feste IP


----------



## Radhad (21. Dezember 2006)

Ok, beim Thema Sicherheit geb ich dir vollkommen Recht *g* Ich hab allerdings keine Funktionsfähige Kiste mit so wenig Leistung um dort nur IPTables zu verwalten. Ok, und natürlich eine LAMP Umgebung in der DMZ. Dann noch einen PC für Intern als Storage System - da geht die Stromrechnung aber gut in die Höhe.

Ok, ein Vorteil wäre, den Storage-PC nur wenn benötigt einzuschalten. Ich habe allerdings nur noch nen P3 500 (mit defekten Lüftern, 2 Mainboards), einen P3 800 (ohne Mainboard) und nen AthlonXP (1 Mainboard, kein Speicher) rumliegen. Mir wär es lieber, wenn alles auf einem System wäre :/

Aber wie gesagt, ich kenn mich im Bereich Linux nicht wirklich gut aus und ich würde das "LFS by Dennis" eher erstmal zum lernen verwenden  Auch wenn ich noch etwas warten muss


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. Dezember 2006)

Moeglicherweise kann ich ja zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr (bis ein paar Tage nach Neujahr) mal ein CD-Image auf dem Server auf der Arbeit ablegen. Ob dies aber noch eine Beta oder schon eine Final sein wird kann ich zur Zeit noch nicht sagen, das haengt von dem Fortschritt ab den ich in den naechsten Tagen mache.
In den Tagen duerfte es am wenigsten ausmachen wenn ein paar interessierte sich das Image mal runterladen um etwas rumzutesten. Ob ich dazu aber dann auch schon eine Dokumentation liefern kann weiss ich noch nicht. Meine bisherige Dokumentation beschraenkt sich darauf, dass dort angegeben wird was die Einstellungen im Config-Script machen und in welcher Reihenfolge die Scripts aufgerufen werden.


----------



## Radhad (21. Dezember 2006)

Ich denke für Leute, die schon die Erfahrungen gesammelt haben, ist das sicherleich kein Problem. Hätte ich ab nächster Woche 3 statt 2 Wochen, würd ich mich mal da reinarbeiten - allerdings wohne ich schon mit meiner Freundin zusammen  und neben dem üblichen (Weihnachten & Neujahr) steht mein Geburtstag an sowie ein paar Geburtstage aus meiner Family.

Ich denke mal es dürfte für dich auch interessant sein, von einem Anfänger im Bereich Linux eine Meinung zu haben und - falls nötig - Verbesserungsvorschläge macht.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. Dezember 2006)

Radhad hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke mal es dürfte für dich auch interessant sein, von einem Anfänger im Bereich Linux eine Meinung zu haben und - falls nötig - Verbesserungsvorschläge macht.


Richtig, jeder Tester ist willkommen. Und vor allem ein Linux-Neuling kann oft Probleme aufspueren die ein alter Hase garnicht wirklich mitkriegt.
Wenn ich eine Version irgendwo ablege werde ich hier auf jeden Fall einen Link posten. Selbst wenn Du dann noch nicht die Zeit zum testen hast koenntest Du das Image ja evtl. schonmal runterladen, da ich nach Neujahr die Datei wohl auch wieder entfernen muss. Immerhin geht es dann ja auch im Buero mit der Arbeit wieder weiter.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (21. Dezember 2006)

Verdammt ich bin 4 Tage jünger als Radhad(das Jahr stimmt)...naja alter vor Schönheit  

Naja ich werde bei meinem Gentoo bleiben, dass reicht mir an internes Wissen und ansonsten mal wieder ein BSD probieren


----------



## lexz (21. Dezember 2006)

Mir kribbelst jetzt schon in den Fingern, auf die freudige Nachweihnachtliche Zeit mit dem Nachweihnachtlichem Geschenk . Hoffe ich schaff es noch so lange Single zu bleiben, um es dann auch mal auszuprobieren und nicht nur um es runterzuladen


----------



## andy72 (21. Dezember 2006)

hmz, also ich könnte mich auch als Tester zur Verfügung stellen ich - kenne mich aber auch in C/C++ aus - wenn's also an nem simplen Problem liegt, dass ein Programm beim Kompilieren abbricht, kann ich das versuchen, zu richten. was weiter oben angesprochen wurde mit den Shadow-Libs gabs vor paar Jahren mal nen Prob, wo ich auch selbst nen Patch getippselt habe - ging darum, dass Shadow noch die alte Implementierung von mktemp in sich hatte, und das mit der Glibc 2.3.1 nicht kompatibel war. somit musste ich also mal eben ne Zeile ändern, damit das läuft. Mit KDE 3.0 war es ähnlich,auch der damalige X-Server wollte nicht, weil ich pkgconfig nicht zum laufen bekam - da gab es nen Problem mit sprintf() - irgendein Kompiler-Befehl schaffte dann abhilfe, weil sonst "sNprintf/()" empfohlen wurde ... so kann beim kompilieren und testen schnell mal ein nachmittag vergehen, ohne wirklich "effektiv zu sein", ich weiss also, wovon ich da rede 

Wenn also Hilfe nötig ist, werde ich mich denn mit einbringen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. Dezember 2006)

So, mal wieder ein kleines Update.
In der vorherigen Konfiguration ist das System jetzt mit allen 3 Compilern durchgelaufen.
Zusaetzlich hab ich jetzt auch noch 2 Scripts von der Finish-Stage in Stage 2 verschoben, da ich denke, dass in der Finish-Stage nicht mehr so gross rumkompiliert werden sollte.
Das einzige was dort nun noch kompiliert wird ist der spaeter zu bootende Kernel. IPTables und LMSensors sind in Stage 2 gelandet, wo sie auch eher hingehoeren, da eben dort die ganze Software kompiliert wird. Weiterhin hab ich PKG-Config dem Standardumfang hinzugefuegt, ich denke dieses Tool wird mittlerweile von so vielen Programmen und Libraries eingesetzt, dass es durchaus einen Platz in der Standard-Installation verdient. Als neue Optionen hab ich FUSE und die NTFS-Progs hinzugefuegt. Diese koennen unabhaengig voneinander installiert werden, bieten aber zusammen noch etwas mehr Funktionalitaet da dann auch ntfsmount kompiliert wird welches auch schreibenden Zugriff auf NTFS-Partitionen erlaubt. Wie gesagt, diese Pakete sind optional.
Weiterhin hab ich ein Script geschrieben welches in der Finish-Stage die diversen Datenbank initialisiert, also die von (S)Locate und, falls installiert RPM. Fuer Dpkg werd ich, wenn es dann mal durchlaeuft, gucken wie ich dort, falls noetig, die Datenbank initialisert kriege.

Ansonsten hat sich eher weniger getan, zur Zeit laufen halt hauptsaechlich Test-Builds und zwischendurch fummel ich mal etwas an den Scripts.
Ich hab mir mit KPlato einen Projektplan zusammengeschustert dem ich versuche zu folgen und hab nun noch 3 Testbuilds Zeit um Loesungen fuer Dpkg und Shadow zu finden, also ca. 2-3 Tage. 
Ach ja, das Stripping am Anfang der Finish-Stage scheint auch noch abzubrechen (mit einem SegFault wenn ich mich recht erinnere), daher ist es zur Zeit erstmal deaktiviert. Da will ich dann auch nochmal schauen.

Von den genannten Problemen mal abgesehen geht es im Grunde recht gut vorwaerts.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Dezember 2006)

So, ich probier mal wieder ein Update abzulegen. Durch das Erdbeben in Taiwan ist meine Leitung nach Deutschland nicht gerade zuverlaessig und alles andere als schnell.

Auch wenn ich ueber Weihnachten natuerlich nicht ganz so viel Zeit in das Projekt gesteckt hab bin ich doch was weiter gekommen. Die Probleme mit SELinux (Shadow brauchte LDFLAGS bei make), Dpkg (ein fehlerhafter Perl-Aufruf musste im Makefile behoben werden) und dem 2. Stripping (musste von der Finsh-Stage in Stage 2 verlegt werden damit nicht die laufende Bash gestrippt wird) sind geloest, und hier und da hab ich noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten angepasst.
Allgemein nimmt das ganze nun wirklich konkrete Formen an. Der erste komplette Durchlauf mit GCC 3.4 und wirklich allen Extras ist heute morgen fertig geworden, heute Abend kommt dann die gleiche Show mit GCC 4.0.
Anschliessend noch das System fuer die LiveCD bauen und dann duerfte ich so gut wie durch sein.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Januar 2007)

Frohes neues Jahr liebe Freunde des offenen Sourcecodes.
Zum neuen Jahr gibt es auch gleich frohe Botschaft: Ich hab soeben die LiveCD gebrannt und werde sie morgen auf der Arbeit mal im QEmu durchlaufen lassen. Und auch hier auf meinem kleinen Notebook werd ich das System mal bauen.
Es ist jetzt im Grunde alles enthalten was ich drin haben wollte, inklusive Ext4 , und laeuft auch durch. Wo noetig hab ich Patches mitgeliefert die bei Bedarf genutzt werden und eine, meiner Meinung nach, recht sinnvolle Standardkonfiguration festgelegt (welche natuerlich geaendert werden kann). Allgemein ist die neue Version ein ordentlicher Schritt vorwaerts gegenueber der Vorgaengerversion, zum einen halt in Sachen Versionsnummern, aber auch durch das Script welches beim Start der LiveCD die gewuenschte Tastaturbelegung erfragt (Standard war ja zuvor das US-Layout, da ich ja damit arbeite) und zusaetzliche Software die in der vorigen Version nicht enthalten war (z.B. FUSE und die NTFSProgs oder SLocate).
Alles in Allem bin ich der Meinung, dass dabei nun ein recht brauchbares Basissystem herausgekommen ist.

Jetzt muss ich nur mal gucken wo ich die Daten ablegen kann...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Januar 2007)

Und wieder mal ein Update, mit guten und schlechten Neuigkeiten.
Auch bei BerliOS wurde mein Projekt abgelehnt. Mehr oder weniger aus dem gleichen Grund, nur mit wesentlich weniger Worten ausgedrueckt. 
Da sich hier aber doch ein paar Interessenten gemeldet haben moechte ich denjenigen dann auch die Chance bieten das System mal zu testen. Natuerlich nicht ganz uneigennuetzig, denn ich kann jedes Feedback gebrauchen was ich kriegen kann.
Vorweg sei gesagt, dass die LiveCD zur Zeit noch keine SATA-Treiber beinhalten. Und ich glaub ich die SCSI-Treiber hab ich noch aussen vor gelassen. Ansonsten sollte es eigentlich keine Beschraenkungen geben. Die CD startet auf jeden Fall auch noch auf einem 586er, ob auf aelterer Hardware kann ich nicht sagen da ich keine Moeglichkeit hatte dies zu testen.
Wer also Interesse hat sollte sich, am besten recht zeitnah, bei per PN mir melden, denn ich werd das File dann auf der Arbeit ablegen, jedoch kann ich nur bis Montag morgen garantieren, dass die Datei verfuegbar sein wird.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Februar 2007)

So, da ich ja noch einen gravierenden Bug in der 0.2 (welche ich ja bereits hochgeladen hatte) gefunden hatte hab ich mich gleich an die Arbeit an der 0.2.1 gemacht. Diese ist nun nicht nur ein Bugfix, aber auch noch nicht was ich fuer die 0.3 haben will, es gibt also zusaetzlich dazu, dass es nun funktioniert auch ein paar neue Programme, und zwar einen Cron-Daemon (der aber gleich den naechsten Bug mitgebracht hat, dazu aber etwas spaeter mehr), eject, Lynx und wget. Man muss ja dann auch die Moeglichkeit haben weitere Programme aus dem Netz laden zu koennen nachdem das System dann drauf ist.
Gerade jetzt hab ich die neue Version hier auf der Arbeit im QEmu laufen, und sie laeuft wunderbar. Dabei ist mir dann aber auch gleich ein neuer Bug mit dem blanken Hintern in's Gesicht gesprungen (und zwar gleich beim Booten), denn das Script welches beim Boot den Cron-Daemon startet bekommt keine Ausfuehrrechte. Das wird dann heute Abend gleich behoben sodass ich mir darum fuer die 0.3 keine Sorgen mehr machen muss.

Dieses Wochenende will ich sehen, dass ich das ISO-File wieder hochladen kann und dann koennen sich Interessierte wieder per PN bei mir melden.


----------



## lexz (2. Februar 2007)

Hey, nachdem ich eine lange Zeit nicht mehr hier war, würden mich die ersten Erlebnisberichte der anderen User interessieren...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Februar 2007)

Da duerfte es leider keine geben. Soweit ich weiss wurde das ISO nur einmal runtergeladen, und die 0.2 ist im Grunde auch nicht benutzbar, da Lilo nicht in den MBR geschrieben werden kann. Das lag daran, dass ich bei meinen Testruns hier natuerlich die entsprechende Zeile auskommentiert habe (wie auch 2 oder 3 andere Zeilen in anderen Scripts) und /dev nicht gefuellt wurde. Jetzt wird, bei der Installation von udev, einmal udevstart ausgefuehrt damit /dev mit Devices gefuellt wird. Diese bleiben aber nicht dort da /dev waehrend der Installation ein TmpFS ist, aber es reicht halt um Lilo installieren zu koennen.
Wie im vorigen Post erwaehnt ist das System heute erfolgreich im QEmu (das emulierte System ist ein P2 mit 128MB RAM) durchgelaufen, was dann somit als erster richtiger Test gelten kann.

Ich hoffe auf jeden Fall, dass sich fuer die 0.2.1 ein paar User finden lassen die bereit sind etwas Plattenplatz (3 oder 4GB reichen locker aus) und CPU-Zeit (auf meinem Rechner, einem Athlon XP 3000+ mit 1GB RAM, dauert die Installation ca. 3-4 Stunden, auf meinem 586er Notebook dauert sie 3 Tage) zu opfern um mein System ein wenig zu testen damit ich ein wenig Feedback bekommen kann sodass dieses dann zur Verbesserung zukuenftiger Versionen beitragen kann.
In der Zwischenzeit werd ich dann auch versuchen mal langsam mit der Dokumentation voran zu kommen. So umfangreich wie das LFS-Buch wird diese natuerlich nicht werden, aber es soll schon zumindest ein klein wenig mehr als einfach nur die Reihenfolge der aufzurufenden Scripts sein.
Eine Kurzanleitung werde ich dann entweder hier posten oder den interessierten Opfern, aeh Testern, per PN zukommen lassen.


----------



## lexz (2. Februar 2007)

Ist eigentlich traurig, waren am anfang schon ein paar mehr begeisterte dabei oO


----------



## Dr Dau (2. Februar 2007)

Irgendwie habe ich es auch im Kopf dass in einem anderen Thread mehrere laut HIER gerufen hatten.

Ich war mal so frei meine Linux-Links (siehe Signatur) um die deutsche Übersetzung von LFS zu erweitern.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Februar 2007)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Irgendwie habe ich es auch im Kopf dass in einem anderen Thread mehrere laut HIER gerufen hatten.


Ich glaub das war sogar hier im Thread. Hab aber, wie erbeten, auch ein paar PNs bekommen und werde den entsprechenden Leuten dann sobald verfuegbar den Link zukommen lassen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Februar 2007)

Uebrigens, allen die auf diesen Thread gestossen sind moechte ich hiermit, wenn auch was spaet, mitteilen, dass jegliche weitere Diskussion nun im "offiziellen Entwicklungsthread" EasyLFS Projektthread stattfindet.

Dieses Thema hier war urspruenglich nur zur Meinungsfindung zum Start des Projektes gedacht. Da aber nun bereits ordentlicher Fortschritt zu verzeichnen ist gibt es nun eben den Projektthread.
Fragen, Anregungen und Kritik sind dort (aber im Notfall auch hier oder gar per PN) natuerlich gern gesehen.


----------

